# Islip, NY-KELLY-Senior Golden/Lab Female LIVING IN HOUSE ALONE



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Islip, NY-Senior Golden/Lab Female LIVING IN HOUSE ALONE*

THIS IS SO SAD! I Emld. Peppertree in Albany, New York, Shore Hearts in N.J. and GRROWLS.


Please crosspost for this sweet senior whose caretaker has died and she is now all alone in the house. Please, if you have the room for this darling girl or know of someone who does...contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806 right away!! (Lindenhurst, NY) I called Santa this morning and her email address is [email protected]. Thanks, Roseanne 





URGENT - SENIOR LIVING ALL ALONE IN A HOME AFTER OWNER DIED. NO ONE WANTS HER AND IF WE CAN'T RESCUE HER, SHE WILL GO TO THE SHELTER - SHE IS 10 YEARS OLD. THAT WOULD BE A DISGRACE. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE...

*
Kelly is a Golden/Lab mix, spayed, trained female. Gentle and used to being loved. No other family members are willing to take her in. Disgusting.


Contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806. (Lindenhurst, NY)*


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What about LIGRR....I'm going to look it up and send this to the as well, but it would be better if someone on this forum knows how oto contact LIGRR. They are close to Islip.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Would you please copy my post and email them?

Thank you!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a list of all the rescue groups nationwide in this thread in the rescue forum, you can always find the group you need there.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679

Does LIGRR take in Labs?

The Lab rescue list is there too.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lab*

I emld. Long Island Lab Ret. Rescue
at [email protected]


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact Peppertree if you haven't already!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I did email Peppertree, thanks!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I will Karen...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I emailed LIGRR. Do you nkow who this person is taking phone calls about the dog? Is she getting fed?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I received an email from LIGRR...this is what they wrote:


"I have sent this to anyone that I think can help. Thanks"

I guess that means they don't take mixes...I don't know. Is this poor girl getting fed?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I could foster for a while if absolutely no other option - my Willow girl would not be too crazy about another dog in our home but if she is quiet for Willows sake and patient for Max's, I highly doubt a senior dog will disrupt my household too much that we couldn't all adjust. I COULD NOT afford to keep her/feed her long term/vet care at all. I would not be the best place for a foster but hey, I'm better than nothing. Biggest problem would be that she would have to be a temporary visitor because I am serious about a heart attack re: financial situation. I have even had to wait to take my own dog to the vet because of this. 

I am in Pa so transporting wouldn't be too huge of an issue (meaning, it's not that far to organize, right?). Let me know - if it comes down to me, I will step in to help.


EDITTING TO ADD I know someone who is very passionate about dogs and may be able to also help find a home for her once she is here - so between looking for rescue to take her and having my neighbor help - that could help hasten her stay with me.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I think your best bet would be to contact the number in the first post to let them know you are willing to foster. If need be, let me know and I can pick her up and drive about an hour or so, my car isnt that great for long trips. I'm in NYC how far are you from me? I would also donate a large bag of food for her, so you wouldn't have to lay out any money for food.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

The number is not in service. I will try to email Santa...is that a guys name or a girls name? Since the number is not in service....could this be a very old listing?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The number was owned or used by Santa M and Edward Dillon of **** New York. Maybe you can find a new number for them.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I emailed with my information.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Kimm said:


> The number was owned or used by Santa M and Edward Dillon of **** New York. Maybe you can find a new number for them.


 
Thanks Kimm, the search came up with that same number, tried again, disconnected. Thinking this is an older post? In any case, I emailed and sent my information, pictures, willingness to help. We will see if I hear back from her.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I also emailed before I read these posts. If this was old, I sure hope there was a good ending for this gal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is the whole email: I JUST EMLD. [email protected] who this msg. came from on 8/15/10, 10:25 AM and told her Santa's number has been disconnected. Asked if Kelly has found a home or a rescue yet. Will let you know what she says*


Please crosspost for this sweet senior whose caretaker has died and she is now all alone in the house. Please, if you have the room for this darling girl or know of someone who does...contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806 right away!! (Lindenhurst, NY) I called Santa this morning and her email address is [email protected]. Thanks, Roseanne 



Men have forgotten this truth, but you must not forget it. You remain responsible, forever, for what you have tamed. Antoine de Saint-Exupery, The Little Prince



-----Original Message-----
From: Sam VanSant <[email protected]>
To: maga1r <[email protected]>; 'Roseanne' <[email protected]>
Sent: Sat, Aug 14, 2010 4:38 pm
Subject: FW: (ISLIP) NY: HELP NEEDED FOR 10 YR. OLD GOLDEN/LAB GIRL - LIVING IN HOME ALONE AFTER OWNER DIES!!! NO ONE WANTS HER! 




Sam VanSant
828-684-6595
Cell 941-716-3878
It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are. *Unknown
I myself am made entirely of flaws, stitched together with good intentions.-- Augusten Burroughs






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Sue Ledner [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, August 14, 2010 8:01 PM
To: Cyndi Palmer
Subject: Fw: (ISLIP) NY: HELP NEEDED FOR 10 YR. OLD GOLDEN/LAB GIRL - LIVING IN HOME ALONE AFTER OWNER DIES!!! NO ONE WANTS HER! 


URGENT - SENIOR LIVING ALL ALONE IN A HOME AFTER OWNER DIED. NO ONE WANTS HER AND IF WE CAN'T RESCUE HER, SHE WILL GO TO THE SHELTER - SHE IS 10 YEARS OLD. THAT WOULD BE A DISGRACE. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE SOMEONE...


From: Cyndi Palmer 
Sent: Saturday, August 14, 2010 4:33 PM
To: Gay Schonbrunn ; JUDY BISHOP ; Wyvonnia Neeley ; Sue Ledner ; Linda Beatty ; Cathy LoBalbo ; Gail Lustig ; Karen Shaw ; Lana R R Winter ; Cindy Fortin ; Quincey Simmons ; Karen Quigley ; Ruthann Marina ; [email protected] ; Volunteers Rocky Mountain Lab Rescue ; The Sanctuary for Senior Dogs 
Cc: [email protected] ; [email protected] ; Ernie Asteriades 
Subject: (ISLIP) NY: HELP NEEDED FOR 10 YR. OLD GOLDEN/LAB GIRL - LIVING IN HOME ALONE AFTER OWNER DIES!!! NO ONE WANTS HER! 


Hi all, 


Please help to network for "Kelly" - a beautiful senior Golden/Lab girl living all ALONE in her home following the unexpected death of her beloved caretaker. Apparently, no family member is willing to give this sweet old girl a home!!! So, we need rescue to step in and help her...otherwise she will be sent to the shelter - at 10 yrs. old! 


Please, if you have the room for this darling girl or know of someone who does...contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806 right away!! (Lindenhurst, NY)


Thanks everyone!!! (Picture and story below)


Cyndi Palmer
Overland Park, KS




Begin forwarded message:


From: "Ernie Asteriades" <[email protected]>

Date: August 14, 2010 2:50:22 PM CDT

To: <[email protected]>

Subject: Islip,NY_10 yo senior GoldenLab x female owner died no one will step up for her







CROSS POSTING


From: [email protected]
Date: August 14, 2010 10:15:07 AM EDT
Cc: [email protected]
Subject: Would you mind posting this for Kelly?


Kelly's owner died and she is left in the home all alone. Soon they will be vacating the premises, and Kelly will be sent to the Islip shelter - at 10 years old! 


Kelly is a Golden/Lab mix, spayed, trained female. Gentle and used to being loved. No other family members are willing to take her in. Disgusting.


Contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806. (Lindenhurst, NY)


I'm attaching both a flyer and jpeg image. Thanks. Gina

......................................................................................................... Gina De Haan "Whatever happens to the beasts soon happens to man. All things are connected" Chief Seattle




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all, 

Please help to network for "Kelly" - a beautiful senior Golden/Lab girl living all ALONE in her home following the unexpected death of her beloved caretaker. Apparently, no family member is willing to give this sweet old girl a home!!! So, we need rescue to step in and help her...otherwise she will be sent to the shelter - at 10 yrs. old! 

Please, if you have the room for this darling girl or know of someone who does...contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806 right away!! (Lindenhurst, NY)

Thanks everyone!!! (Picture and story below)

Cyndi Palmer
Overland Park, KS


Begin forwarded message:

From: "Ernie Asteriades" <[email protected]>
Date: August 14, 2010 2:50:22 PM CDT
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Islip,NY_10 yo senior GoldenLab x female owner died no one will step up for her




CROSS POSTING

> From: [email protected]
> Date: August 14, 2010 10:15:07 AM EDT
> Cc: [email protected]
> Subject: Would you mind posting this for Kelly?
> 
> Kelly's owner died and she is left in the home all alone. Soon they will be vacating the premises, and Kelly will be sent to the Islip shelter - at 10 years old!
> 
> Kelly is a Golden/Lab mix, spayed, trained female. Gentle and used to being loved. No other family members are willing to take her in. Disgusting.
> 
> Contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806. (Lindenhurst, NY)
> 
> I'm attaching both a flyer and jpeg image. Thanks. Gina
> 
> ......................................................................................................... Gina De Haan "Whatever happens to the beasts soon happens to man. All things are connected" Chief Seattle


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

No word yet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld.*

I emld. Magra and Sam VanSant asking if Kelly found rescue or an adopter.
Waiting to hear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No Word*

No word yet, hope they answer us today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just got a reply to my email from [email protected] - her name is Roseanne-here is what she said:

*I just called, I got an answering machine, with music playing, sort of odd but with a persons voice after the music finishes, I left a message telling her that some folks were trying to reach her about Kelly and that I would forward the emails to her. Try calling again and leave a message that it is about Kelly, hopefully she will get back to you. 
Roseanne*


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Just got a reply to my email from [email protected] - her name is Roseanne-here is what she said:
> 
> *I just called, I got an answering machine, with music playing, sort of odd but with a persons voice after the music finishes, I left a message telling her that some folks were trying to reach her about Kelly and that I would forward the emails to her. Try calling again and leave a message that it is about Kelly, hopefully she will get back to you. *
> *Roseanne*


No word here either. I find it suspicious that 1. the number is disconnected and 2. if this person is so desperate to find someone and time is of the essence, she is not checking her email often. Perhaps someone already took in this dog but even then, to have a disconnected number? Maybe I'm too cynical.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I got the same message last night but never left a message since it seemd to odd. But I also sent e-mail. I hope someone answers either ..soon


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, the fact that they dont even wanna take the dog in til they find it a home,is pretty lousy, so I not surprised they arent jumping through hoops to get back to us.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So this Santa person is the family that is refusing to take the dog in whom I contacted? Not the person trying to intervene and get the doggy a home? 

As for the number, do you mean Santa's number that you got to work? 

That is the person whom I emailed...maybe I should have emailed another person on the email list? Hmm. Well, I offered to take her in and give her a home until I could get a rescue to to take her or find her a very good home and that I (well, you know I mean we but not her) would organize a transport to get her to me.

Hopefuly an actual rescue will be able to take her in which would be a perfect ending but if not, I don't want her to end up in a shelter when there is someone like me willing to take her in. 

I keep thinking about it - imagining if she were my dog and how much I loved her - how important it would be for me to know that she will be taken care of the rest of her life too. Or just being in the situation of being too old, too much of a bother, not cute and fun enough for people to want to be around - when I am her age in dog years, I might be in the same boat.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just tried calling again....very strange indeed......theme from LITTLE RAscals (Our Gang), the says name that tune and we'll call u back. CAN THIS WHOLE THING BE A PRANK?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*Maga (Roseanne) called and left a voice mail and also emld. Santa and said this-Roseanne is referring to my email.:*
*Hi Santa, I spoke to you yesterday morning, please Karen's email below, these ladies have been trying to reach you about Kelly, can you please update us on her situation, thanks, Roseanne*


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I just tried calling again....very strange indeed......theme from LITTLE RAscals (Our Gang), the says name that tune and we'll call u back. CAN THIS WHOLE THING BE A PRANK?


 
I put a one in front of the number, duh and got it to work. I heard that too - did you name the tune and leave your number just to see if they call you back? It is a different song? Can we send a police officer to the address posted saying we are worried they are defrauding people/getting personal info. At least if it's a id stealing con thing, my credit is already ruined (TMI probably) so they couldn't do anything with my info. If it is a prank, maybe you could call it in and ask the police to intervene on behalf of a. the possible dog needing a home and more imporantly for b. the people worried about this suspicious activity.

I hope we are both wrong about this though... how terrible it is to think that someone would do something mean like that. The white pages said that Santa and her husband are between 55 and 60.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I just called*

I just called and got Name that tune!
Maybe it is a nasty prank.
I have emld. this Santa several times yesterday and today and if she doesn't reply, please forget this.
I can't very well call the police and accuse them, not knowing what is going on.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I just called and got Name that tune!
> Maybe it is a nasty prank.
> I have emld. this Santa several times yesterday and today and if she doesn't reply, please forget this.
> I can't very well call the police and accuse them, not knowing what is going on.


 
I disagree. What if they are in the identity theft business or are going to use the information ppl gave them for illegal purposes. Jax's mom is in NY so I think a call to the local police department is in order if we don't hear back from them by tomorrow. If it just a stupid prank, the police can do nothing but if it's more sinister than that, we need to be responsible and have them check it out.

Here is the info I have on these people from the white pages:

*Santa M Dillon 







*

1033 N Queens Ave

Lindenhurst, NY 11757-2215

(631) 226-5806
*Age:*55-59*Household: *Edward C Dillon,


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

as an aside, did anyone name the tune and leave a number?  I did not as I hadn't previously left that information with them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MomtoMax*

MomtoMax

When I called I didn't leave a msg.
If Jax's Mom wants to call and ask police to check on it that would be great.

I am sorry for any problem or worry this has caused any of you. I get at least 50 Urgent emails everyday, pleaing for help for unwanted dogs and just always trust that they are legitimate and that the people are trustworthy. I feel so bad now.
I just emld companions (one of the rescues that sent this email out) and told them we are suspecting this could be a prank or a scam, and asked them what light they can shed on this and is there a Kelly and did she find an adopter or Rescue?
CROSS POSTING

Here is who I just emailed.
From: [email protected]
Date: August 14, 2010 10:15:07 AM EDT
Cc: [email protected]


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh please Karen, geez, don't apologize at all. Prank or not, thank God you post everything you do. So many dogs have been saved with your help- you are a true VIP of this forum.

I don't know these peoples criminal backgrounds, etc so I do think it would be wise to have Jax's mom call Lindenhurst local police department and let them know what is going on - can they check this people out - could they be taking money from some of the people wanting to help? could they end up using personal information for their advantage and the victims disadvantages? Being in state, I think the police would take a complaint from a fellow New Yorker more seriously. Also add that you could send them the email Karen posted re: the dog mix with the photo. When the police arrive there, they may be able to positively identify the dog as a pet in their own home. EDITTING TO ADD, if that is so, that makes them guilty of defrauding others and that is a finable/arrestable if the police choose to do so offense.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got two replies from companions*

I just got two replies from [email protected]
this is what Gina said:

No, this is not a scam. That's Santa's message machine. I will place another call to her today and tell her to get back to people. Gina


I just called Santa at work, and left a message that rescuers want to know the status of Kelly. I will keep you posted. Thanks, Gina


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*another msg. from [email protected]*

*another msg. from Gina
[email protected]*

I can tell you that the post was factual - I know Santa, personally. However, she is NOT tech-savvy, and rarely checks her email. She does not regularly rescue. She is a vet tech, and tries to help animals as they cross her path - she's helped many.


She will get back to me. And, I will put her in touch with you folks. Again, this was NOT a scam. I created the flyer, myself. Thanks, Gina


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news!!*

*GREAT NEWS!!*

Just got another email from Gina [email protected]
and it said:

*Karen, two rescues have stepped forward to take Kelly  
Thank you.*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic.
I entered *Islip, NY-Senior Golden/Lab Female LIVING IN HOUSE ALONE* in google and found Kelly's ad in NY craigslist. Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner to verify.
I'm glad Kelly is being taken in by a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers-Mom*

Coppers-Mom and all

The two ladies in the original email dogresq (Kim) and [email protected]
emld. me and said that Santa is a vet tech and has helped countless animals and companions (her name is Gina) emld. me and said two rescues have come forward for Kelly. I emld. Gina back about an hour ago asking her what two rescues.
Just trying to confirm that Kelly has a rescue for sure!

*Just got this email from Kim*
*Karen,

At this point, there is one local foster possibiity if the woman's dog accepts Kelly. If not, there is a Lab rescue group I am hoping will take her. Please email be back tomorrow evening when I have more information and hopefully a definite. Thank you for caring!!

Kim
*
"Kim " <[email protected]>;


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Does she know that I said I would take her if necessary? I still have not heard anything back.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry I didnt read this post earlier. I dont know if anyone called, but I have been in the E/R with my foster all night. Long story, poor thing may have kidney deformities. ANYWAY.....I will check on this thread tomorrow BUT I have NO ifo on where the heck this dog is therefore If I call the police, they wont know what the heck to do anyway. I'm too tired to even think clearly right now...will come back on here tomorrow AM.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

*Jax's Mom*

How if your foster doing-I am so sorry that he had to go to emergency!!!

*Do not give this another thought*. I emld. companion and dogresqr and found out that Santa Dillon is a wonderful person that saves so many dogs-she is a vet tech-
and this is a legitimate plea for help. Santa just has a funny recording on her answering machine.

*The latest is that Kelly will either have a foster, if Kelly gets along with her dog, or a rescue that has stepped forward.*

*MomtoMax*

I think I told [email protected] that a Lady in PA could foster her for a short time, but we would still need a rescue.
Sounds like she will be safe. See my msg. to Jax's Mom above.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Karen,

My foster doesnt look good. I will find out details later on, since she went home with the coordinator so she could take her to her regular vet first thing, but E/R vet seems to think she has congenital kidney deformities. He said something like "she doesnt have long". I do believe, based on her regular vet, we may be taking Carrie to a specialist. I'm hoping for some good news...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

My prayers are with Carrie and you. 
I am SO SORRY she and you are going through this!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I was browsing craigslist and found this entire ad......

*The owner dies.. She left alone,Please help her!! *

Date: 2010-08-16, 2:48PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
She is waiting for the owner to come back but don't know the person passed away! Please help this senior pet have a home again.. She is very sweet and lovely to be around with, Let the SPIRIT mom or dad look down and happy the someone is taking care their baby.. Please make it happen.. we are praying for a MIRACLE! Please help her have a second chance![Pet-Rescue-Friends] FW: Islip,NY_10 yo senior GoldenLab x female owner died no one will step up for her 
... 
... 
Add to Contacts 
To: [email protected] 


image001.gif (38KB) 


[email protected] ) 

Owner Dies, Kelly Grieves . . . All Alone! 

Kelly's owner died and she is left in the home all alone. Soon they will be vacating the premises, and Kelly will be sent to the Islip shelter - at 10 years old! 

For this gentle, stunning, 10-years young Golden Retriever/Lab mix girl, her owner was not an “owner,” she was her entire world; her best friend; her love and her life. 

Quite sadly, as sometimes happens, our beloved companion animals outlive us. And, sometimes, not a soul in this world - not family nor friends - will rise to the occasion 

and assume responsibility for our four-legged partners. 

That is what sweet Kelly is going through right now. 

Kelly’s person passed away unexpectedly, and no one wants her. No one. In fact, Kelly is still living in the home she shared for so many years with her person. People stop in to feed Kelly and let her out, but very soon the entire home will be vacated, leaving this wonderful angel only one option: a municipal town shelter where the chances of her 

being re-adopted are slim to none. 

Our culture doesn’t hold elderly humans in very high esteem; the landscape is even tougher on companion animals. 

Kelly is gentle, mellow, easy-going, trained, vaccinated and spayed - her “mommy” took such good care of her. She is used to giving and receiving love on a daily basis so her advocates fear she just may die of a broken heart. 

Don’t let that happen. 

If you or someone you know has room in his or her heart and home for a sad, but hopeful girl like sweet Kelly, please step forward. Kelly just wouldn’t survive very long in a 

cement kennel. Surely, she would rather follow her person to the Rainbow Bridge in­stead. 

Don’t let that happen. 

CONTACT SANTA AT: 631-226-5806 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 631-226-5806 end_of_the_skype_highlighting 

From: Ernie Asteriades [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Saturday, August 14, 2010 3:50 PM 
To: [email protected] 
Subject: Islip ,NY_10 yo senior GoldenLab x female owner died no one will step up for her 

CROSS POSTING 
> 
> From: [email protected] 
> Date: August 14, 2010 10:15:07 AM EDT 
> style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Subject: Would you mind posting this for Kelly? 
> 
> Kelly's owner died and she is left in the home all alone. Soon they will be vacating the premises, and Kelly will be sent to the Islip shelter - at 10 years old! 
> 
> Kelly is a Golden/Lab mix, spayed, trained female. Gentle and used to being loved. No other family members are willing to take her in. Disgusting. 
> 
> Contact: Santa Dillon at 631-226-5806 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 631-226-5806 end_of_the_skype_highlighting. ( Lindenhurst , NY ) 
> 
> I'm attaching both a flyer and jpeg image. Thanks. Gina 
> 
> ......................................................................................................... Gina De Haan "Whatever happens to the beasts soon happens to man. All things are connected" Chief Seattle 

I WILL EMAIL THE YAHOO GROUP AND LET THEM KNOW WE HAVE A FOSTER AVAILABLE FOR THIS GIRL. aT LEAST I SEE SHE IS GETTING FED. THIS BREAKS MY HEART.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I am sure they would appreciate a foster!
I think that they might have a rescue for her.
Best thing to do is call and leave Santa a msg. with your phone number, etc.-she does have a funny outgoing message-Name that Tune-but another lady told me she is a Vet Tech and saves so many dogs.
If you want to email too, email 
"companions " [email protected]
"Kim " [email protected]

Will keep praying for Carrie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest update on Kelly from Kim, [email protected]*

I emld. Kim, [email protected] and got this update on Kelly from her:


Dear Karen,

I went this morning to meet Kelly. What a sweetheart!! I do have a local foster for her until September 17th, so I'm praying we can find her a loving forever home by then. If not, no plan b as of yet. Please keep her posted and spread the word. I will do a new post with updated information and new pictures. Thank you for caring and for your support. KELLY no longer has a rescue and she is a mix, probably Lab/Golden/Collie Mix with airplane ears-just so cute. She is still waiting for her 91 year old Mommy and Daddy to come home-heartbreaking! Kelly really needs a RESCUE, so please everyone email for her!!

Best, 
Kim
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

Bumping up for kelly!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumping for Kelly. Keeping my fingers crossed that she finds a great family to care for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. both girls again to see if they have found a definite foster or adopter for Kelly.
Waiting for reply.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got an email*

I just got an email from Kim, dogrsqr, she thought they had a great home for Kelly, but now it looks like they are back to square one!
Kim said she will email me later.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh No!! Poor sweet girl. I am praying for her....she needs someone right now so badly.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

This poor sweet girl. I hope she finds a home soon. I can't stand to see any dog abandoned, much less a senior.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ChiPack*

ChiPack

Waiting to hear back from Kim tonight.
It's been a long time that Kelly has been living alone with only someone to feed her and let her out.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

GREAT NEWS...I JUST GOT AN EMAIL FROM SANTA

HI Luisa Kelly is in her new home with her new brother and sisterand 
>mom and dad. I apprieciate you wanting to help.her. THANK YOU 
>Santa


yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> GREAT NEWS...I JUST GOT AN EMAIL FROM SANTA
> 
> HI Luisa Kelly is in her new home with her new brother and sisterand
> >mom and dad. I apprieciate you wanting to help.her. THANK YOU
> ...



Yay! That is great news!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Yes, I got the same email. I am so HAPPY for Kelly!!

Kelly is in her new home with her new brother and sister and momand dad. THANK YOU for your concern. It is great knowing that there are many people who want to help.


----------

